# My trip to Montevideo, URUGUAY!



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Hey! 

Me and another Brazilian forumer, Farrapo, went to Uruguay last month. We stayed in Montevideo for 4 nights, but only for 2 days. Since we're skyscraper and architecture enthusiasts, that time was enough for us to walk around most of the city and see the best of the city! The old town is a very beautiful place, lots of good architecture and some nice bars to go at night. The city has MANY trees in most of the streets. The weather was good for the first 2 days, sunny and cool in the evening. The other days were cloudy and rainy though (and we went to other cities). Here you are the first lot of pics:

01









02









03









04









05









06









07









08









09









10









11









12









13









14









15









16 - Palacio Salvo









17 - Plaza Independencia









18 - 18 de Julio









19 - Plaza Independencia









20 - Gral. Artigas Monument









21 - Prefeitura de Montevideu









22









23 - Solis Theatre









24 - Sarandí Pedestrian Street









25 - In Ciudad Vieja









26 









27









28 - Still in Ciudad Vieja









29









30









31









32









33









34









35 - Catedral de Montevidéu









36









37









38









39









40









41









42









43









44









45









46









47









48









49









50









51









52









53









54 









55









56









57









58









59









So, how do u like it?


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Very nice! Now I know what Uruguay looks like, I had no idea before. Thanks


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

Great Photos.


----------



## dewback (Jun 28, 2005)

Excellent pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Very good pictures. I'd like to visit Montevideo too!


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Looks very nice.


----------



## kota16 (Aug 5, 2003)

Some very nice classic buildings. I also would like to visit Montevideo.


----------

